# Graphtec 24" CE5000-60 replacement blade holder.



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

Thinking on investing in a replacement blade holder that i have seen sold on eBay for about $70 ... Any users have any comments on this replacement or as i would call it an upgrade..

Graphtec 24" CE5000-60 replacement blade holder using the more durable and less expensive Roland blades...


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i dunno - i had to replace the blade holder on my 5100-75 a couple of months ago and got it straight from graphtec. never dawned on me to do otherwise. and i don't know about the roland blades being more durable and less expensive than the graphtecs....i've gotten my blades from ross at clean cut blades for a long time - my current blade is more than 2 yrs old and still going strong. during that time there have been MILES of vinyl of all description run under it. (sign vinyl AND shirt vinyl). if it were me, i'd save your money on the replacement and give ross a call  866-579-0963


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Jan you're full of wisdom.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

hahaha! tell my husband that would ya david? it's something entirely different than wisdom he's convinced i'm full of!


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

the blade holder in my graphtec seems so chincy.. blades for the graphtec are so tiny and expensive. the roland blades from koka are way superior and half the price. and dang that stupid spring on the blade would be history too..


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would buy this blade holder.It looks like a heavy made holder. The holder supplied with my Roland is plastic and I think metal is better. .... JB


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

whatever floats yer boat  just be aware that the pesky little spring...contributes mightily to the graphtec's superior ability to cut the teeniest and most complicated of text or graphics and do a good job of it - i can cut stuff on the graphtec that i'd never even attempt on the roland.


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

jberte said:


> whatever floats yer boat  just be aware that the pesky little spring...contributes mightily to the graphtec's superior ability to cut the teeniest and most complicated of text or graphics and do a good job of it - i can cut stuff on the graphtec that i'd never even attempt on the roland.


thats a good point....


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

ps: i don't know if our machines came with the same blade holder but....the one i just replaced is about 5 yrs old, had a million miles on it, moved cross country twice and been dropped on it's head more times than i can count  i'd say it held up pretty well, considering LOL


----------



## astromark (Jun 18, 2007)

One thing I would offer as a possible problem. The carrier is designed to hold the plastic blade holder. Over time, the added weight of the metal one could cause undo stress on the carrier creating problems with the actual cutting performance. Besides, I personally wouldn't want another blade in my Graphtec. You cant cut so much more small detail work with a Graphtec than any other plotter i have ever used. ( And I used a lot of different brands, btw).


----------



## ToughJourneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

bit_surfer said:


> Thinking on investing in a replacement blade holder that i have seen sold on eBay for about $70 ... Any users have any comments on this replacement or as i would call it an upgrade..
> 
> Graphtec 24" CE5000-60 replacement blade holder using the more durable and less expensive Roland blades...





Has any one used this blade holder in there Graphtec cutter? If so can you please share your experience. 


Thanks.



Tough.


----------



## ToughJourneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

bit_surfer said:


> Thinking on investing in a replacement blade holder that i have seen sold on eBay for about $70 ... Any users have any comments on this replacement or as i would call it an upgrade..
> 
> Graphtec 24" CE5000-60 replacement blade holder using the more durable and less expensive Roland blades...




Did any of you guys used this blade holder in there Graphtec cutter? If so can you please share your experience. 


Thanks.



Tough.


----------

